# The Strange Magic of: The Police



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

The Police belong in their own category. During an arc of glory, through superb musicianship, performance, and songwriting skills, they conquered much of the rock/pop world, creating a unique, tight, staccato sound in the process that separated them from all their contemporaries. Then, at the peak of their powers and after 5 fantastic albums, they stopped the juggernaut and stepped off, feeling it better to stop at the top. Stewart Copeland, drums; Andy Summers, guitar; and Sting, bass and vocals, a fantastic power trio in the manner of the Jimi Hendrix Experience, Cream, Rush. Sting for years assumed the pseudonym of "Gordon Sumner", in hopes of hiding his true identity as a member of the aristocracy, but he was exposed as Feyd-Rautha Harkonnen, son of Baron Vladimir Harkonnen, and played himself thus in the film "Dune". Here are The Police with _Synchronicity_, one of the great mind-clearing songs that I would play at full volume on my drive home after a frustrating day at work. Long Live The Police!


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

I liked the first two Police albums a lot, especially with the thin-ish production jobs which actually complimented their energetic power-pop material very well. They got rather more sophisticated after that but I think lost some of their perky charm in the process.


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

elgars ghost, sometimes I totally agree with your analyses, but at other times I'm _Driven to Tears_. Maybe it's because there are too many cameras and not enough food. Another Police gem.


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

I more or less agree with Elgar's Ghost. I like their music beyond the first two albums, but I certainly think by the time they got to Synchronicity, they had given up a lot of what was special about them. They did lose their perky energy.

And we can't have a thread about Sting without this:

http://www.theonion.com/blogpost/you-know-i-used-to-be-kind-of-cool-once-10932


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

GreenMamba said:


> I more or less agree with Elgar's Ghost. I like their music beyond the first two albums, but I certainly think by the time they got to Synchronicity, they had given up a lot of what was special about them. They did lose their perky energy.


You mean, mean person! For that, I'm going to pull out your heartplug.......


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

Many groups and artists are ultimately interchangeable--they can be confused, one for the other--"who is that?". The Police never fell into that category; their sound, and the voice of Sting cannot be mistaken for anyone else. They take their place among the great trios of Rock: the Jimi Hendrix Experience, Cream, Rush, who are always themselves and no other. Time now to _Bring on the Night_...


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

The Police was my bro’s favourite band. I myself feel Every Breath you Take, King of Pain, and Wrapped around My Finger sequence one of the greatest consecutive trio of songs in popular music.


----------

